

Show HN: Hacker Tools - Open Source Chrome extension for Hacker News. - Killswitch

Link: http://www.gethackertools.com<p>Hey guys, I love Hacker News like all of you do, I spend a good portion of my time reading interesting content and the best, your replies... My only gripe is extra functionality that I know PG doesn't want to have to deal with... So I came up with this idea to make a super extension that does all the things I want, plus merges all the other cool HN extensions into one...<p>Only problem? I don't have much time to put into it, so I figured why not open source it, and allow anybody in the community to fork it, improve it, add functionality, whatever they want, so all of us can benefit from a great extension. My vision for this extension is basically like Reddit's RES which has TONS of functionality and extras right ontop of Reddit and everybody loves it.<p>Today I put in the first bit of code on the extension and pushed it for usage.
Currently the first feature is highlighting of OP's replies in threads. (http://d.pr/i/sIzR)
So guys, go ahead and fork it, add features, whatever, I am open to pull requests and everything. I want it to be something we all can work on together, and be proud of.
======
joshschreuder
Clickable: <http://www.gethackertools.com>

OP Highlighting: <http://d.pr/i/sIzR>

------
JayNeely
Some feature suggestions:

Add collapsible comments (previously done here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2680632>) -- this is my most-used HN
browser addition.

Refresh the 'More' links at the bottom of pages so you never get an 'expired
link' error.

Add username tagging. Easily one of RES' best features.

~~~
Killswitch
I've added them to the read me. I really dig the username tagging feature, so
I'm gonna see about putting it in tonight/this weekend.

